# sand flea?



## grumendboat (Oct 10, 2007)

I was catching sand fleas today and cought a few crustaceans that look like a flea with more of an open shell the tail was longer and did not tuck under also had more of a claw on front arms. Looked like good bait but I didnt want to use something that wasnt legal. The fishing was dead only a small sheephead from sun up until 10:00. He was caught on a small flea with a small hook after my fleas came in with no guts a few times. Okaloosa Island west of pier.


----------

